# Custom Dæmoness 7-string buildstory! Lots of maple-y goodness within! (many pics)



## -Nolly-

Like fellow forumite Roo, I am having a custom 7-string built by Dylan at Dæmoness guitars (Dæmoness Guitars - Lutherie Infernus). He is very local to me, and I get the pleasure of being able to drop in and check out how things are going regularly. He's been taking pictures as he works, and I have just got the first batch so I thought I'd start the thread.
His guitars always play, sound and feel incredible, I can't wait to get this thing in my hands!

Specs are as follows:

25.5" 7-string Cimmerian (superstrat) shape with extra contoured bevels 
5A tubular quilted maple top on a korina body
Set-neck construction, with a 3pc flamed maple neck. Dæmoness "Flatbacker" neck profile.
Scarf jointed headstock (reversed Dæmoness standard) with quilted maple face
High-grade ebony fingerboard with ESP-style offset block inlays. Neck and headstock bound in black
Bare Knuckle Ceramic Nailbomb bridge pickup, Painkiller neck
Hipshot bridge and locking tuners
Earvana nut (48mm)
Recessed Dunlop straplock mountings
Ibanez JPM-style control layout with 3-way toggle, CTS pots and NOS Russian cap

Finish is to be as close to this as possible (headstock matches body)







So, onto the buildstory!

This is the quilted maple top:






This is the flamed maple board that the neck (and also Roo's guitar's neck) is cut from:






The three pieces being cut out:











Being sanded flat:
















Being glued together:

















Next we have the piece that the headstock will be cut from:











Having the maple headstock face glued in place:






Sanding headstock to final shape:






Pilot holes for the machineheads:






Headstock wet to show figure:






Machinehead holes drilled:







And that's all for now! Dylan is a bit further into the build now but I don't have pictures just yet.

Hope y'all dig


----------



## Customisbetter

This build is pretty win, but this picture is MASSIVE win.

MEGADETH PLANER FTW 






grats on the build bro.


----------



## guitar4tw

Awesome! I'll definitely follow this one.


----------



## Origin

I'll follow the shit out of this, looks fantastic


----------



## Fred

Exceedingly stoked to see how this turns out - looking great so far!


----------



## daemonessaxes

Hello SHREDDERS and METALLERS (my companions). 
It was Adams idea to document the construction of these guitars, and I'll take photos at as many stages as is practical. I will be building his and Andrews guitars side by side so you may see both guitar stages in some photos. I log on to this forum every few days and I will try and answer your questions if I get the chance. I get asked hundreds of questions related to guitar construction each week either in my workshop or email so please only ask of things that really are not apparent in the photos or that you REALLY need to know for your purpose. There is quite a lot of information on my website and also a video showing briefly how I make my DAEMONESS guitars. Thanks for your interest and I will be as thorough as possible.
Dylan Humphries


----------



## george galatis

5A tubular quilted maple top on a korina body


----------



## Customisbetter

daemonessaxes said:


> Hello SHREDDERS and METALLERS (my companions).
> It was Adams idea to document the construction of these guitars, and I'll take photos at as many stages as is practical. I will be building his and Andrews guitars side by side so you may see both guitar stages in some photos. I log on to this forum every few days and I will try and answer your questions if I get the chance. I get asked hundreds of questions related to guitar construction each week either in my workshop or email so please only ask of things that really are not apparent in the photos or that you REALLY need to know for your purpose. There is quite a lot of information on my website and also a video showing briefly how I make my DAEMONESS guitars. Thanks for your interest and I will be as thorough as possible.
> Dylan Humphries



Welcome man!  you seem to do great work.


----------



## Apophis

looks just great so far


----------



## -Nolly-

Cheers for the comments brüs, and good of you to stop by Dyl


----------



## AthenaInlay

What... no inlay??? 

This guy does THE BEST skulls on the planet. Seriously. I don't know if he farms 'em out or does them himself, but they're amazing.

...Ath


----------



## -Nolly-

AthenaInlay said:


> What... no inlay???
> 
> This guy does THE BEST skulls on the planet. Seriously. I don't know if he farms 'em out or does them himself, but they're amazing.
> 
> ...Ath



Yep Dylan's inlay work is incredible (and yes, he does them himself ).. We tried to come up with some sort of design that would suit the guitar but in the end we decided a blank board would be the best choice.


----------



## Malacoda

-Nolly- said:


>



Das HELLA clamps.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

awesome, future GOTM for sure, I love the specs.


----------



## -Nolly-

Sick, glad you agree dude!


----------



## Prydogga

Definite GOTM, and can't wait to see this, and nice new sig pic Nolly


----------



## PeteyG

MaKo´s Tethan;1903717 said:


> future GOTM for sure



 Most definitely.


----------



## technomancer

That's going to be awesome, great choices in woods / specs


----------



## -Nolly-

Cheers brüs!


----------



## adaman

I just checked out this guys site and it looks like he does some great work, the finish on that Antichrist V was awesome! Also how would you describe the "Flatbacker" neck profile? Or does the name pretty much sum it up


----------



## -Nolly-

Hmm, the "Flatbacker" is a really comfortable and very fast profile, but perhaps not as thin and flat as the name suggests. It's definitely thicker than a Wizard, I think I remember Dylan saying it's something around 21mm deep at the nut, and I guess the profile is like a really soft rounded C with a subtly flattened back.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

This guys workmanship is amazing. His inlays are among the best I've seen - I love the simple, sharp lines he uses, and the simplicity of the designs gives them such a visual impact, much more so than the overdone, cluttered look that some builders go for.

The medieval art style on the "Conception of the antichrist" guitar is awesome too, even his website design is mint. And he is from the UK! 

Can you tell I love this guys work?


----------



## powergroover

pardon my ignorance 

just want to ask,what's the point of cutting the maple board into 3 piece then regluing it again to form the neck

is woods+glue better than just woods 

i do know that many guitar manufacturers uses this method too for example ibanez neck,but i don't understand the reason for gluing same kind of wood

once again pardon my ignorance


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

It makes the neck much much stronger. Could probably also get some kinda pattern going with the wood grain.


----------



## -Nolly-

powergroover said:


> pardon my ignorance
> 
> just want to ask,what's the point of cutting the maple board into 3 piece then regluing it again to form the neck
> 
> is woods+glue better than just woods
> 
> i do know that many guitar manufacturers uses this method too for example ibanez neck,but i don't understand the reason for gluing same kind of wood
> 
> once again pardon my ignorance



The grains are arranged to oppose each other in direction, so it means that if one piece tries to warp, it will be held in place by the others


----------



## zindrome

I smell epicness brewing... subscribed!!


----------



## -Nolly-

Another batch of photos!


----------



## Prydogga

That top looks awesome! Sub'd.


----------



## -Nolly-

Cheers Pry


----------



## vampiregenocide

That looks hawt man! Look forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## Randy

His rough cutting looks better than my finished cutting.


----------



## Pauly

This new forum is possibly the worst thing SS has ever done for my GAS. Another 'can't wait to see this finished' jobby, although the build process is just as, if not more interesting for me.


----------



## Roo

Wow these look sick as! Was just at Dylan's now dropping of the Piezo system and checked out the work, both are looking really nice, the tops are beautiful. We are certainly getting our money's worth!

Note to all, I believe the 5th picture in from the most recent batch of photos, that Cimmerian body next to the coffee mug is the Spalt Maple Body piece for my 7, they're being build at the same time (as Dylan mentioned as my name is in fact Andrew!)

Should peoples be interested the entry for my axe (the sister axe if you will) is:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-production-the-prog-machine.html#post1898161

Hope no one minds but I'm going to borrow a couple of these pictures for my thread just to show the build process (they're such similar guitars there'd be little point in doing two sets of pictures until they actually start to differ!)


----------



## -Nolly-

Glad you dudes are enjoying it thus far



Roo said:


> Wow these look sick as! Was just at Dylan's now dropping of the Piezo system and checked out the work, both are looking really nice, the tops are beautiful. We are certainly getting our money's worth!
> 
> Note to all, I believe the 5th picture in from the most recent batch of photos, that Cimmerian body next to the coffee mug is the Spalt Maple Body piece for my 7, they're being build at the same time (as Dylan mentioned as my name is in fact Andrew!)
> 
> Should peoples be interested the entry for my axe (the sister axe if you will) is:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-production-the-prog-machine.html#post1898161
> 
> Hope no one minds but I'm going to borrow a couple of these pictures for my thread just to show the build process (they're such similar guitars there'd be little point in doing two sets of pictures until they actually start to differ!)




Yeah dude, in fact I'm pretty sure the quilt top that's being held up in that picture is yours too


----------



## Roo

Oh sweet thanks man, hey how did you manage to get hold of the Sperzel 7 set? Dylan is ordering it for me at the mo but if I can do it it might make it easier. My six string I had some custom colour ones from ebay but the customizing service has now gone from that dealer. I'll probably just go for standard matte black ones in the end though.


----------



## -Nolly-

Roo said:


> Oh sweet thanks man, hey how did you manage to get hold of the Sperzel 7 set? Dylan is ordering it for me at the mo but if I can do it it might make it easier. My six string I had some custom colour ones from ebay but the customizing service has now gone from that dealer. I'll probably just go for standard matte black ones in the end though.



I got them from a member here: Elysian. He's a dealer and gets them for decent prices. Those are for the 6er I'm getting from Dylan though, the 7 is getting Hipshot tuners.


----------



## -Nolly-

Small update to say I have decided against a blank board, and will now have ESP-style offset block inlays like this (though obviously without the ESP logo at the 12th fret):


----------



## Randy

You should totally have them put the ol' "Nolly Friedman" at the 12th fret.


----------



## -Nolly-

I assume you mean "Freeman"? I would be lying if I said I hadn't considered this:






But that would doubtless be a great way to ruin an otherwise classy and sleek instrument


----------



## lobee

^I think if it's small and offset it'll still look pretty classy and sleek. You're intending to have it made out of the same material as the rest of the inlays, correct?


----------



## -Nolly-

Hah, don't tempt me dude! I'll just have an offset blocks all the way up I think.

Reckon I should go with abalone or pearl?


----------



## ShadyDavey

I like Abalone....will sit nicely with the maple 

(Also....yes.....this has convinced me I need to save my pennies for a while to get one myself...)


----------



## splinter8451

I think it would be damn classy to go with pearl on the ebony.


----------



## lobee

-Nolly- said:


> Hah, don't tempt me dude! I'll just have an offset blocks all the way up I think.
> 
> Reckon I should go with abalone or pearl?


Excuse the quick MsPaint job:







I like it, but it might just look like a peace sign from afar.


----------



## -Nolly-

Hah, slick work dude but if I were to have the HL logo it would have to be big and vertically central.
Is there any chance you could remove the ESP logo from the original and add in an offset block at the 12th fret instead? Can't seem to find any pictures of guitars with offset blocks the whole way up..

As for the pearl vs. abalone thing, I'm leaning towards abalone at the moment but keep the thoughts coming!


----------



## lobee

-Nolly- said:


> Hah, slick work dude but if I were to have the HL logo it would have to be big and vertically central.
> Is there any chance you could remove the ESP logo from the original and add in an offset block at the 12th fret instead? Can't seem to find any pictures of guitars with offset blocks the whole way up..
> 
> As for the pearl vs. abalone thing, I'm leaning towards abalone at the moment but keep the thoughts coming!


Yeah, if you make the lambda logo big and centered it might look a bit...off.

Anyway, here's this:


----------



## -Nolly-

lobee said:


> Yeah, if you make the lambda logo big and centered it might look a bit...off.
> 
> Anyway, here's this:



Sick, thanks brü! I dig that a lot, the board still looks almost entirely blank, but I'll be able to use it for teaching. Lovely stuff.

Oh, and Davey, that's awesome! Not sure if you've seen, but Dylans's put up pics of a couple of new guitars under the gallery section of the website.


----------



## Randy

Sorry, iPhone autocorrection FTL. 

Yeah, you're right... subtlety is key here. The offset markers is a nice touch, BTW.


----------



## lobee

What if you had the HL logo inlaid on the back of the headstock? It'd be a nice touch, I think.


----------



## -Nolly-

lobee said:


> What if you had the HL logo inlaid on the back of the headstock? It'd be a nice touch, I think.



That could actually be really cool, I'll see what Dylan reckons


----------



## Prydogga

Oh wow, ESP side dots are awesome  I'd go with pearl, and the HL logo inlaid in grey with an orange outline or something on the back of the headstock would look so *hot* and unique!


----------



## daveycrockett

nice megadeath sticker placement


----------



## -Nolly-

Prydogga said:


> Oh wow, ESP side dots are awesome  I'd go with pearl, and the HL logo inlaid in grey with an orange outline or something on the back of the headstock would look so *hot* and unique!



Yeah, I will definitely be asking Dylan about that tomorrow, though I'm thinking just in black.


----------



## Prydogga

It will still be unique and humorous!


----------



## JohnIce

So, Nolly, you might've answered this already but what'll happen to this guitar now that you got endorsed by BRJ? Will it just be a studio guitar, or something?


----------



## -Nolly-

Oh I'm sure I can find some uses for it. For one, I'll still need a backup 7


----------



## -Nolly-

Fresh batch of photos from the Dylmeister:


























The next few are of Roo's guitar, which has the headstock the regular way around


----------



## Prydogga

Looking delicious, I especially love this pic:




The two sitting together


----------



## -Nolly-

Yeah, they make a great pair! It's neat how the headstocks mirror each other.


----------



## Sebastian

Great update


----------



## -Nolly-

Cheers Sebastian!


----------



## TomParenteau

Gotta love love the "nose-to-the-grindstone" disc sander shot with no safety glasses!


----------



## -Nolly-

Lack of safety glasses results in at least a 30% more metal guitar. It's science.


----------



## Sebastian

Just noticed something... is the tip of the reversed headstock the same angle as the "normal" one ? I swear there's a different angle there.. could be the picture angle though...


----------



## -Nolly-

Hmm, I think that is just the angle the photo was taken at. Then again, the final sanding to shape is done by hand so I guess it's possible. 
If you look at the pics from earlier in the thread, I think the angle looks less sharp:







I must say, the more I look at it, the happier I am with the reversed shape. It was a last minute choice after I saw a left-handed neck hanging on the wall at the workshop.


----------



## Sebastian

Ohh, that's cool


----------



## Roo

Awesome awesome awesome awesome!

I'm going to take in my 12th fret abalone designs soon. You decided on any sort of fret marking yet?


----------



## -Nolly-

Awesome, I'm definitely intrigued by your design.
We've decided to do the side block markings like this guitar (thanks to lobee for the quick shoppage):






They'll be done in mother-of-pearl


----------



## MF_Kitten

is it just me, or does the quilt pattern on that headstock form a tri-force in the area where it's a little darker/whatever? 

i like that headstock alot better reversed


----------



## Prydogga

-Nolly- said:


> They'll be done in mother-of-pearl


----------



## -Nolly-

MF_Kitten said:


> is it just me, or does the quilt pattern on that headstock form a tri-force in the area where it's a little darker/whatever?
> 
> i like that headstock alot better reversed



Hah yeah, I can see that!

For the headstocks, also remember that the protrusion on the side will be tapered downwards:


----------



## Ironbird

Great builds! Kudos to everyone involved.


----------



## daemonessaxes

Glad you are all enjoying this and finding it interesting. I can answer any questions you have but don't write them as messages to me; simply put them in the thread and I'll check it from time to time.
Dylan


----------



## Roo

Adam, just headed into the workshop, got a wee pic of Dyl's work in my inlay so far in the 12th, minus the abalone as of yet but it is so much more awesome that I had anticipated. I just love that man!


----------



## -Nolly-

Oh damn, when I was in yesterday he hadn't started! Looking great!


----------



## splinter8451

Oh my bajeeezus that is going to be awesome.


----------



## Customisbetter




----------



## Fred

-Nolly- said:


> I must say, the more I look at it, the happier I am with the reversed shape. It was a last minute choice after I saw a left-handed neck hanging on the wall at the workshop.



I went through Roo's thread before this one, and actually assumed that he had the reverse headstock and you had the normal one - looks sick either way but I'd definitely go for the reversed option myself.

Anyway, fantastic progress so far!


----------



## -Nolly-

Fred said:


> I went through Roo's thread before this one, and actually assumed that he had the reverse headstock and you had the normal one - looks sick either way but I'd definitely go for the reversed option myself.
> 
> Anyway, fantastic progress so far!



Hah, yeah, I can understand it's confusing having pictures of both guitars freely floating between the two threads  I

I didn't mention the progress on mine: the neck is ready for carving - the truss rod is in, the fretboard has had the inlays put in and has been affixed to the neck, and the whole neck and headstock has been bound. There should be a new batch of pictures soon!


----------



## chucknorrishred

DAMM thats a nice design....????.??.if the fretboard gonna stay black?


----------



## Roo

I think Dylan is going to fill it with Abalone instead of Pearl, either way with the quilt maple top in thru blue the whole water theme is going to be pretty prominent.


----------



## -Nolly-

As promised, more pictures:




























































































As ever, some shots of Roo's guitar have snuck in there


----------



## Randy

Wow.


----------



## Customisbetter

Sweet!


----------



## Roo

Beautiful work man, I love the feeling that our designs and dreams are being accommodated with such sincerity and care.


----------



## -Nolly-

More pictures!







































































I don't think I've mentioned yet, the final fretboard radius is going to be a compound 18" - 20".


----------



## Customisbetter

those blocks were an excellent idea nollz.


----------



## -Nolly-

Glad you agree dude, I was really happy with how they looked when I saw them last week.


----------



## Digideus

That fretboard looks THICK! Cant wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## Fsilva

Dylan is the MAN!!! I´m a proud owner of a Daemoness Custom Baritone V theres some pics on his website. Im actually saving to order another Daemoness!!


----------



## signalgrey

shit..now i kinda want one.


----------



## Fred

Looking amazing so far, I think I know for sure who my first full custom is going to be from as and when I have the funds to allow for it!


----------



## Daemoniac

God damn... I spoke to Dylan not so long ago, great bloke, and this has just reconfirmed him as one of only 3 builders i would ever get to build a custom.

Looks fucking beautiful dude, congrats in advance (I have no doubt it will play great )


----------



## Ben.Last

Demoniac said:


> God damn... I spoke to Dylan not so long ago, great bloke, and this has just reconfirmed him as one of only 3 builders i would ever get to build a custom.
> 
> Looks fucking beautiful dude, congrats in advance (I have no doubt it will play great )



Who are the other 2?


----------



## anthonyferguson

that shit is fucking beautiful.


----------



## paintkilz

i want to see the inlay work done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daemoniac

Lern2swim said:


> Who are the other 2?



Dan (Oni), and Andrew B 

Both Aussies, Andrew is doing amazing things, and Dan can built me a carbon fibre, 32/29" multiscale beast. Not to mention the fact that he lives like an hour from me, and his guitars are some of the most elegant, pristine looking things i've ever seen...


----------



## S-O

looking bad ass!


----------



## Skyblue

I've never really been a great fan of inlay designs... but fuck, man, that water design is unimaginable. I'm dying to see it ready man!


----------



## -Nolly-

Skyblue said:


> I've never really been a great fan of inlay designs... but fuck, man, that water design is unimaginable. I'm dying to see it ready man!



The inlay is on the "sister" guitar to mine, from this thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...-custom-7-in-production-the-prog-machine.html


----------



## -Nolly-

Popped into the shop today, stuff is coming along very nicely. 
The neck profile has come out amazingly - quite JP7-ish, with a hint of old school Ibby Universe in there too. Won't be able to give final judgement on it until I play the finished thing, but I have very high hopes.
We've decided to go for a 18" radius the whole way up. That's where it is right now I think it will be awesome. Flattening to 20" at the heel end wouldn't really make much difference when we're dealing with such flat radiuses.
This thing should be very light and comfy - the body is a slim 36mm in depth.

Roo's inlay is finished, I'll post it in his thread too, but I have to say I'm really blown away by it. I must admit I was skeptical when I first heard the idea, but it has come out beautifully:


----------



## Prydogga

Roo's is looking amazing! Yours is still going to be black bound yes? It will look so good, love this thread!


----------



## Fred

That inlay looks so stunning! Glad to hear yours is coming along nicely, too.


----------



## Hollowway

Man, Dylan's an artist that just happens to be a luthier. Unbelievable.


----------



## matt397

probably the most unique inlay Ive ever seen, cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## -Nolly-

Prydogga said:


> Roo's is looking amazing! Yours is still going to be black bound yes? It will look so good, love this thread!



Yeah my fiddle's neck and headstock is bound in black. It's a subtle look, but it should blend in with the overall style of the guitar.



Hollowway said:


> Man, Dylan's an artist that just happens to be a luthier. Unbelievable.



Hah, not too far from the truth


----------



## Daggorath

-Nolly- said:


> Popped into the shop today, stuff is coming along very nicely.
> The neck profile has come out amazingly - quite JP7-ish, with a hint of old school Ibby Universe in there too. Won't be able to give final judgement on it until I play the finished thing, but I have very high hopes.
> We've decided to go for a 18" radius the whole way up. That's where it is right now I think it will be awesome. Flattening to 20" at the heel end wouldn't really make much difference when we're dealing with such flat radiuses.
> This thing should be very light and comfy - the body is a slim 36mm in depth.
> 
> Roo's inlay is finished, I'll post it in his thread too, but I have to say I'm really blown away by it. I must admit I was skeptical when I first heard the idea, but it has come out beautifully:



Wow that's fucking awesome. I've never seen any intricate inlay that doesn't look gaudy till now. Can't wait to see it finished.

All your guitars are win though tbh Nolly, I didn't expect this to be any different.


----------



## Roo

I wanted an inlay that would sort of link into the really lush quilt figuring on the maple cap, so its got that whole water theme, like the ripples are sort of becoming the quilt top. Thats the original plan, and if this is progress so far I've not doubt Dylan will deliver


----------



## Digideus

Roo said:


> I wanted an inlay that would sort of link into the really lush quilt figuring on the maple cap, so its got that whole water theme, like the ripples are sort of becoming the quilt top. Thats the original plan, and if this is progress so far I've not doubt Dylan will deliver



Shame the inlay wasn't in red with a blood red finish on the quilted maple to give it that "lake of blood" look cos thats fucking metal!

All in all however, I have to say that its a stunning inlay job. Well done that man!


----------



## -Nolly-

Digideus said:


> Shame the inlay wasn't in red with a blood red finish on the quilted maple to give it that "lake of blood" look cos thats fucking metal!
> 
> All in all however, I have to say that its a stunning inlay job. Well done that man!



Heh, I'm not sure that would have been in keeping with the rest of the guitar


----------



## Roo

Haha, that would kick ass. That being said there are some possible movements on nut material that are pretty metal as fuck, shan't confirm them as of yet as they're not for definite yet, though if it goes ahead it will be a most fucking manly ass nut!


----------



## -Nolly-

Roo said:


> Haha, that would kick ass. That being said there are some possible movements on nut material that are pretty metal as fuck, shan't confirm them as of yet as they're not for definite yet, though if it goes ahead it will be a most fucking manly ass nut!



Hahah, yeah, that is going to be very fucking manly indeed. I'm probably sticking with the regular black "Earvana" for mine, just to fit in with the aesthetics of the guitar.


----------



## Roo

Yeah but imagine an Earvana carved from freaking Auroch...a 20,000 year old Auroch to be precise. Admittedly it depends on whether the reinforcing holds up as to whether we could use it, but I like the idea of a fucking monolithic ancient bovine horn being part of my guitar, I'd like to think that it would be where the doom comes from. I'd probably be able to summon wizards too because it would be sooo doom.

Here's hoping


----------



## Sullen

Roo said:


> Yeah but imagine an Earvana carved from freaking Auroch...a 20,000 year old Auroch to be precise. Admittedly it depends on whether the reinforcing holds up as to whether we could use it, but I like the idea of a fucking monolithic ancient bovine horn being part of my guitar, I'd like to think that it would be where the doom comes from. I'd probably be able to summon wizards too because it would be sooo doom.
> 
> Here's hoping


----------



## Rusti

wow nice inlay xD
Whats the diameter of the bit he used?
I want to make a similar inlay on my next guitar too. I mean similar in size and design, not on the "drop" drawing.
Do someone has a nice idea?


----------



## -Nolly-

Rusti said:


> wow nice inlay xD
> Whats the diameter of the bit he used?
> I want to make a similar inlay on my next guitar too. I mean similar in size and design, not on the "drop" drawing.
> Do someone has a nice idea?



I have no idea.. maybe Dylan will see this and answer.


----------



## -Nolly-

More porn!


----------



## Prydogga

Damn, you're right, that black binding looks perfect.


----------



## -Nolly-

Prydogga said:


> Damn, you're right, that black binding looks perfect.



Yeah, i definitely think it's the right choice for my guitar. At the moment it's all dusty, but when it's buffed it will be nice and glossy.


----------



## daemonessaxes

The Inlay was cut using 1mm and 2 mm down cutting bits in a dremel tool. I used 1.5 mm sheets of MOP cut with a jewelery saw and files. The tiny drops where constructed by holding them in tweezers and drilling with some very fine drill bits (sub 1 mm) that are too fragile to use regularly.


----------



## Freestyler8

The more of this thread I see, the more I'm realizing that this guitar is basically the 7 string version of my perfect guitar. Can I justify a custom order given my lack of playing skills though, that is the question.

I'll be keeping a very close eye on this thread. Great work.


----------



## Prydogga

EDIT: Post was fixed.


----------



## -Nolly-

Oh, and here's Roo's body and neck:


----------



## -Nolly-

daemonessaxes said:


> The Inlay was cut using 1mm and 2 mm down cutting bits in a dremel tool. I used 1.5 mm sheets of MOP cut with a jewelery saw and files. The tiny drops where constructed by holding them in tweezers and drilling with some very fine drill bits (sub 1 mm) that are too fragile to use regularly.



Wicked, good of you to explain Dyl.



Freestyler8 said:


> The more of this thread I see, the more I'm realizing that this guitar is basically the 7 string version of my perfect guitar. Can I justify a custom order given my lack of playing skills though, that is the question.
> 
> I'll be keeping a very close eye on this thread. Great work.



Honestly, if you get enjoyment out of playing guitar, know what you want in a custom, and can afford it, there's no reason to be worried about that. A great instrument is an investment you won't outgrow.


----------



## Hollowway

Freestyler8 said:


> The more of this thread I see, the more I'm realizing that this guitar is basically the 7 string version of my perfect guitar. Can I justify a custom order given my lack of playing skills though, that is the question.
> 
> I'll be keeping a very close eye on this thread. Great work.



Yeah, me too! But I'm waiting for Dylan to start doing 8s before I order. I moved past the guilt of my crappy playing about 4 guitars ago!


----------



## Roo

I think he mentioned at one point he'd be doing 8 strings, I just think he hasn't made any yet because they don't sell as well as 6s and 7s do. Drop him an email or pay a visit and see what he says


----------



## Hollowway

Roo said:


> I think he mentioned at one point he'd be doing 8 strings, I just think he hasn't made any yet because they don't sell as well as 6s and 7s do. Drop him an email or pay a visit and see what he says


Yeah, I emailed him 6 months ago and he said he hadn't made any as yet. He said he kind of thought a fanned system would work best for 8s. I may give him a call. But you bastards have given such GAS I'm already in talks with Strictly 7, Roter, I've got an order in with Rico Jr. and Canuck Brian, etc.! I never had any of this GAS 2 years ago! But I guess ooooone more wouldn't hurt, huh?


----------



## Wi77iam

Damn..  I reckon you shoulda gotten that eye thing in your band logo as the 12th fret inlay, similar size to Roo's one.


----------



## Roo

Ah yeah that would have been awesome. Still I guess in some respects it'd be like a guitar that represents the band and not the player which wouldn't be so awesome. But still, sweet idea


----------



## -Nolly-

Yeah, the logo could have been cool, but it could well be too busy when scaled down to fit on a fretboard. 
I reckon Roo and I made the right choices for our respective guitars


----------



## Alberto7

Unholy mother of Satan, these guitars are just TOO awesome. There's a lot of work being put into them. And that 12th-fret inlay on Roo's guitar is probably the best I've ever seen in my life; keep in mind I'm not a very big fan of fancy inlay work. Awesome guitars, boys! 
I'll definitely keep an eye on this thread.

Sub'd!


----------



## -Nolly-

Some crappy mobile (that's a cellphone to you Americans  ) pics of the carving on the body. Not quite finished, but looking damn sexy if I may say so:
















The top is completely dry in those, it's going to look incredible stained!


----------



## Randy

That's an insanely deep quilt on that thing.


----------



## Fred

Nice! Quilt and flamed maple aren't normally my bag, but when you get a figure like that I can definitely see the appeal.


----------



## -Nolly-

Sweet! 
Somehow I missed this photo when I linked those three:


----------



## Prydogga

Thats looks fucking awesome! Love the RGD styling! Lol'd at the Heinz baked beans in the corner


----------



## -Nolly-

Yeah it's funny, the RGD wasn't the inspiration for the carve, but there is definitely a similarity there. What's not really visible in those pictures is how smoothly the bevels blend back into the vertical sides, it's very slick.


----------



## Prydogga

So that carve isn't at all RGD influenced? That's awesome.

The more I see this, the more I contemplate going Daemoness, what's his turnaround time, any waiting list that you know of?


----------



## -Nolly-

Yep, it was nothing to do with the RGD. Dylan normally does the carving on the inside of the horns, so I asked if he could do it on the outside edge too.

You'd have to ask Dylan for details.


----------



## TimSE

holy shit that inlay is insane! fantastic


----------



## technomancer

Those are both extremely hot 

Now stop posting and get writing/recording, I wants me a Red Seas Fire CD


----------



## -Nolly-

technomancer said:


> Now stop posting and get writing/recording, I wants me a Red Seas Fire CD



Yes sir, I'm sorry sir


----------



## -Nolly-

Another batch of photos, these are from before the carving started:





































This is Roo's spalted maple body:






then a couple of the pair with their tops wet to show figure (mine is the top one):











Finally the start of the carve:






There are more from this series of shots to come tomorrow apparently


----------



## technomancer

-Nolly- said:


> Yes sir, I'm sorry sir





Those are both going to be absolutely freaking gorgeous


----------



## Corpsegrinder88

Damn dude.. I love seeing things like this.. Helps me when i get to the point of actually building a guitar.. I would love an indepth look at doing a scarf neck joint.. that still isnt clear but damn those are looking pimp-tastic..


----------



## signalgrey

i love build threads. this is one of my faves.


----------



## Alberto7

All those woods, the sexy carving, the sexy inlay, the shape, the build quality... All those things... Well... Make me want to do dirty stuff . It's all very impressive.


----------



## rebirth

Looking to order one myself next month.


----------



## DrewsifStalin

SO gooooddd


----------



## -Nolly-

rebirth said:


> Looking to order one myself next month.



Good choice


----------



## machinehead91

are we allowed to nominate guitars that havnt been finished for GOTM? haha


----------



## -Nolly-

Random shot of me checking out the guitar when I was last in the shop (the best out of many lolzworthy pics). You can see the thin body profile nicely:







*
I've been getting a fair few PMs, so I'm going to reiterate: the guitar with the water droplet inlay isn't mine, and I'm not the luthier! I know it's kinda confusing with the two threads running side-by-side and pictures freely flowing between the two.

So, to be clear, the luthier is Dylan Humphries of Dæmoness Guitars, and the guitar with the water drop inlay is the sister guitar to mine - it will belong to "Roo" of this forum. Here is his build thread: 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...-custom-7-in-production-the-prog-machine.html
*
Cheers!


----------



## Prydogga

That looks awesome with the neck in, that all blends nicely, GOTM of the future for sure.


----------



## -Nolly-

Thanks Alex! Roo's guitar will be a formidable opponent for GOTM I'm sure!

I forgot to mention, if you look closely you can see the little marks where the controls will sit. I'm pretty excited about the layout - everything will be within easy reach but completely out of the way of the right hand when I'm picking.


----------



## Prydogga

It'll be an old fashioned show down! 

Is that layout (From neck side) Switch/Volume/Tone?


----------



## -Nolly-

Prydogga said:


> It'll be an old fashioned show down!
> 
> Is that layout (From neck side) Switch/Volume/Tone?



Yeah it is, Ibanez JPM style


----------



## -Nolly-

I just made a flying visit to the shop and snapped some cheeky pictures on my phone.
We just decided to add a mini toggle for series/parallel instead of having push-pull coil splits, so the pencil markings were to plan the cavity and mini-toggle position.


----------



## t o k u g a w a

That headstock is hot. Looking really nice so far! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Roo

You going for Series Parallel switching too eh? Sweet. I'm trying to go for push pull on mine. Still need to sort out the wiring diagrams yet though!


----------



## Rhoadkiller

Pure sex.... God damn I regret not being able to buy one.. but i guess an education will allow me to get one, one day haha.


----------



## -Nolly-

t o k u g a w a said:


> That headstock is hot. Looking really nice so far! Can't wait to see the finished product!



Yeah dude, I'm extremely happy with the look of the reversed 'stock. I can't wait to see the finished product either!



Roo said:


> You going for Series Parallel switching too eh? Sweet. I'm trying to go for push pull on mine. Still need to sort out the wiring diagrams yet though!



Yeah, upon thought I realised I much prefer mini-toggles to push-pull pots for easy use. Given that parallel gives a much similar sound to the coil-split but without the hum.. not sure why I didn't think to spec that from the beginning..



Rhoadkiller said:


> Pure sex.... God damn I regret not being able to buy one.. but i guess an education will allow me to get one, one day haha.



Hang in there, if you want something, you will get it eventually


----------



## mickytee

How do you like the neck profile nolly? thats pretty much everything to me when looking at a new guitar.


----------



## -Nolly-

User01 said:


> How do you like the neck profile nolly? thats pretty much everything to me when looking at a new guitar.



I'm *really* happy with how the neck came out. It ended up just over 19mm at the nut and I _love_ it - although it is thin, it's still a C shape, with very soft shoulders. If anything, think of a Carvin profile, but made thinner. 
Obviously, I won't know exactly how it feels until the guitar is fretted and strung up, but I anticipate it will be glorious


----------



## -Nolly-

Another update, with more shots of both my guitar and Roo's.

First, mine:























Then some shots of Roo's guitar's carving:


























The back carving on mine is very similar to Roo's, I guess you'll just have to imagine it until we get a decent shot. 


Oh, and the Jesus guitar has been sold, it'll be sad not to see that one hanging up at the shop!


----------



## Roo

Gonna miss the JC axe (Jesus Christ Daemoness Cimmerian...or if you will JCDC) it is testament to the awesome work Dyl does. It just feels so quality, plays beautifully from what I experienced in the brief period of noodling around on it. I really hope it goes to the most awesome righteous Priest to deliver a Sermon to end all sermons!


----------



## -Nolly-

Grabbed a couple of photos of the finished carve (apart from the heel and underside of the cutaways, which will be done once the neck is glued in) 































The neck has been fretted, just awaiting the hardware so the neck angle can be finalised and it'll be going on!


----------



## Prydogga

Jesus, looking sexy as always, the 3rd pic from bottom shows the quilt really nicely.


----------



## -Nolly-

Glad you dudes are digging it 
The way the front carve fades into the tummy cut is just awesome


----------



## Aurochs34

SO gorgeous!



Fucking congrats man!


----------



## Customisbetter

Check out that Sonex in the background! I set up one JUST like that a few months ago. Quite a laughable guitar really, but it sounded great.


----------



## Hollowway

-Nolly- said:


> on!



So Darren pointed out earlier how the carve on the inside of the upper horn goes all the way through the cap to the body wood. What's going to happen there? Will it be finished differently? I can't picture the final finish on that area.

And yeah, that front to back tummy carve is such a cool idea! Is that Dylan's own thing? Ive never seen that before.


----------



## -Nolly-

Hollowway said:


> So Darren pointed out earlier how the carve on the inside of the upper horn goes all the way through the cap to the body wood. What's going to happen there? Will it be finished differently? I can't picture the final finish on that area.
> 
> And yeah, that front to back tummy carve is such a cool idea! Is that Dylan's own thing? Ive never seen that before.



The finish is going to be bursted to black around the edge like this:






so you won't see any of that! 
You can see on Roo's one, which won't have a burst, there's no body wood visible:







The front to back carve thing was Dylan's idea. I asked to have the bevelling on the outside of the horns, since the original shape only had them inside the cutaways, but then Dylan took that and ran with it.


----------



## -Nolly-

Since fitting the Bareknuckle Rebel Yell/VHII combination to my Blackmachine B2 and being absolutely smitten, I'm selling the ceramic Nailbomb/Painkiller set I had for this guitar in order to grab a black-covered RY/VHII set.
If anyone is interested in the C-'bomb/PK set, they're up for sale here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...bomb-painkiller-7-string-set.html#post1981980


----------



## Roo

I am going for a slight burst in blue by the by.

Also I think Dylan is going to offer the contouring as a "Contemporary Carve" net to the "Classic Carve"


----------



## -Nolly-

Roo said:


> I am going for a slight burst in blue by the by.
> 
> Also I think Dylan is going to offer the contouring as a "Contemporary Carve" net to the "Classic Carve"



Oh I didn't realise, it's not bursting to a solid colour though, right? As in, you'll still see the maple all the way to the edge?


----------



## Roo

No, not so it obscures the figuring, it'll just be a for a subtle flavour. To give it a little more character (not that it lacks it) 

Plus it'll be high gloss on the top and natural, satin finish on the back with the almighty beauty of the spalt figuring


----------



## Rokkaholic

-Nolly- said:


> Since fitting the Bareknuckle Rebel Yell/VHII combination to my Blackmachine B2 and being absolutely smitten, I'm selling the ceramic Nailbomb/Painkiller set I had for this guitar in order to grab a black-covered RY/VHII set.
> If anyone is interested in the C-'bomb/PK set, they're up for sale here:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...bomb-painkiller-7-string-set.html#post1981980




I am really getting into Scale The Summit and your kind of stuff, so do you believe that the rebel yell/vhII combo still pulls that stuff off well? I like a smooth pickup that's versatile but also sound's good and full for high gain stuff and liquid-y for solos? I am also interested in a black-covered set. Are the cases made of metal? Thanks so much for answering ahead of time. I am putting off my guitar build to get a quality pair of humbuckers. I may also have a few more questions. Love your youtube and red sea fires stuff


----------



## -Nolly-

Rokkaholic said:


> I am really getting into Scale The Summit and your kind of stuff, so do you believe that the rebel yell/vhII combo still pulls that stuff off well? I like a smooth pickup that's versatile but also sound's good and full for high gain stuff and liquid-y for solos? I am also interested in a black-covered set. Are the cases made of metal? Thanks so much for answering ahead of time. I am putting off my guitar build to get a quality pair of humbuckers. I may also have a few more questions. Love your youtube and red sea fires stuff



You pretty much summarised how these pickups sound there dude. They should suit you very well in almost any guitar, though you should probably give some info on the guitar/rig just in case. The covers are indeed metal.
Glad you dig the tunes


----------



## Rokkaholic

-Nolly- said:


> You pretty much summarised how these pickups sound there dude. They should suit you very well in almost any guitar, though you should probably give some info on the guitar/rig just in case. The covers are indeed metal.
> Glad you dig the tunes



Thanks for such a quick reply! Anyways the rebel yell sounds great but I like to utilize both pickups. I kind of stuck between a q tuner high z or the bkp vhII for the neck. Unfortunately I went, the probably stupid, way of upgrading my guitar first so I am playing through a crappy digital marshall as I sold my other amp because it wasn't getting the tone I was looking for. Going to college this fall so I probably won't be putting out the money for a new "rig" until I get settled in. I know I don't deserve an axe-fx because I haven't been playing for more than 3 and 1/2 years and I could not justify such a purchase YET. So as for a rig I am still stuck in a rut, but that being said, there is no point in investing in pickups to eventually swap them for these pickups I'm looking at.

Also the guitar it will be going into is mahogany with a maple cap. The neck is maple with a carbonized maple fingerboard.


----------



## -Nolly-

A small number of new photos. Unfortunately, things are being held up by the delayed arrival of the Hipshot hardware. Once that's here everything can start to come together!































There are also some very tasty pictures of Roo's, but I'll let him post them up in his thread


----------



## kylendm

mmm


----------



## ShadyDavey

Just...awesome


----------



## -Nolly-

I really wish I had a chance to lick the ebony. It looks tasty.


----------



## MF_Kitten

i love how ebony looks, with it´s smooth surface and tight grain. yum!


----------



## rcsierra13

This guitar is a beast. Loving the picstory. The water droplet inlay was pure sex.


----------



## -Nolly-

Lovely sleek new pickups have arrived from BKP! Rebel Yell bridge, VHII neck:


----------



## drmosh

-Nolly- said:


> Lovely sleek new pickups have arrived from BKP! Rebel Yell bridge, VHII neck:



those covers really are delicious, gonna have get some of them now you bastard


----------



## Roo

Christ Nolly, those are a bit tasty!

(By the by, going for a Holy Diver and VHII in my alder F2 6 string. Was also hoping to ask, I'm setting aside one of my 6 strings as a more metal RG standard type, thinking of getting some good, modern metal tight tones, not so much emphasis on cleaning up, although a bit would be nice. Sold the 6 string q tuners to free up the funds. Any recommendations? Am tempted to go for this sort of cover too becuase damn that is awesome)


----------



## -Nolly-

I just got back from Dylan's workshop, he started doing the base stain on the quilt top to bring out the figure... Oh my lordy..
I took lots of pictures on Dylan's camera, but here's a little taster I snapped on my phone:






So in person it's a bit lighter than it looks in that picture, but that's just the base stain - on top of that comes the epoxy basecoat, then the final grey stain and black burst get applied on top of that. Note that he's leaving the stain darker on the horn bevels, which I think looks gatdamn amazing.




Roo said:


> Christ Nolly, those are a bit tasty!
> 
> (By the by, going for a Holy Diver and VHII in my alder F2 6 string. Was also hoping to ask, I'm setting aside one of my 6 strings as a more metal RG standard type, thinking of getting some good, modern metal tight tones, not so much emphasis on cleaning up, although a bit would be nice. Sold the 6 string q tuners to free up the funds. Any recommendations? Am tempted to go for this sort of cover too becuase damn that is awesome)



Dude, sounds like a Miracle Man set could be a good shout. It's brutal as hell, but not quite as versatile as some of the other BKPs. Super tight and throaty, a _very_ fun pickup. (It's what I've got for myself to stick in the Dæmoness 6er when that's done)


----------



## technomancer

Wow that's looking fantastic 

I've considered getting covered pups like that for my white / black KxK, but I think the black bobbin painkillers are already at the shop


----------



## maliciousteve

That quilt looks like flowing lava


----------



## Hollowway

Wow that darker stain really brings out the cool bevel transitions. The black burst isn't
to going to mask that, is it? That bevel is just too cool to hide!


----------



## Prydogga

I can tell the burst on this is going to look absolutely perfect, but right now that bottom stain looks delicious, those BKPs are such class to top it off, props Nolly for the great taste


----------



## -Nolly-

Cheers dudes! I'm anxiously awaiting the pictures from Dyl's camera. The ones taken with the epoxy basecoat on are just ridiculous, like easily on par with McNaught, etc..
Also, it's so amazing to be able to go to the shop and watch my guitar being built, very cool of Dyl to be fine with me lurking around while he works.



Hollowway said:


> Wow that darker stain really brings out the cool bevel transitions. The black burst isn't
> to going to mask that, is it? That bevel is just too cool to hide!



Haha, yeah it's still going to be visible, but quite how much I'm not sure. I trust that Dylan will make it absolutely awesome though 



EDIT: Oh, and the Hipshot hardware is due to arrive today, which means the build can commence in earnest once again!


----------



## -Nolly-

OK, just got the pictures of the base staining process.. 

Applying the stain:




































Sanding back to achieve contrast:











Epoxy basecoat:























...



Are you ready for this?


----------



## Alberto7

Holy mother of God!  that... Omg, that quilt is probably one of the most beautiful I've seen, and coupled with how the finish is looking so far... I'm actually speechless. Massive congrats on that axe dude, I can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Prydogga

That's amazing, Dylan is working really hard and fast on this guitar! When's the estimated finish time?


----------



## Customisbetter

i literally laughed out loud when i saw the last picture. Unbelievable awesomess.


----------



## PeteyG

Goodness me, that's awesome.


----------



## Prydogga

drmosh said:


> those covers really are delicious, gonna have get some of them now you bastard



 They'll look perfect in my 1527.


----------



## Roo

THAT IS AWESOME!
Gratuitous Caps Lock usage awesome.


----------



## drmosh

well fuck me with a digger, that's THE most insane quilt I have ever seen. The 3D effect on that is amazing, I looks almost like organic mass


----------



## -Nolly-

Thanks dudes, it's going to be even more awesome when it's done, I can't wait!


----------



## Fred

I almost fucking welled up at that last picture, haha - probably just as well I've gone home for the week or I'd be finding any excuse possible to pop in and irritate Dylan! This is going to be nuts when it's finished - if Dyl can't manage to get everything sorted before you head off to South America then I guess I could grudgingly look after it until you get back...


----------



## -Nolly-

Fred said:


> I almost fucking welled up at that last picture, haha - probably just as well I've gone home for the week or I'd be finding any excuse possible to pop in and irritate Dylan! This is going to be nuts when it's finished - if Dyl can't manage to get everything sorted before you head off to South America then I guess I could grudgingly look after it until you get back...



Ah damn, I was going to ask you if you wanted to come down to the shop tomorrow


----------



## t o k u g a w a

This is one EPIC guitar... Holy shit.


----------



## Fred

-Nolly- said:


> Ah damn, I was going to ask you if you wanted to come down to the shop tomorrow



Ah, sorry dude, would love to but I'm working to pay back some debts and pretending to revise at the same time. Looking forward to seeing any updates, though!


----------



## blister7321

sexy as hell


----------



## Enselmis

Mind. Blown.

Greatest quilt ever.


----------



## -Nolly-

Fred said:


> Ah, sorry dude, would love to but I'm working to pay back some debts and pretending to revise at the same time. Looking forward to seeing any updates, though!



Hahah, no worries duder, let me know when you're back and we'll go down to the shop again. Keen to check out your Ibby with the ol' BKPs in too


----------



## MF_Kitten

awesome! it looks amazing!


----------



## ShadyDavey

o.0

Do Want.


----------



## TomParenteau

Headstock is yummy.


----------



## Skyblue

there's a part on the body that reminds me of Meshuggah's Nothing  

Awesome as hell!


----------



## jbcrazy

I hope Dylan finishes fast...  That guitar is illegally delicious.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

that is fucking ridiculus


----------



## -Nolly-

Cheers dudes!
Since the Hipshot stuff has arrived the neck is getting glued on right around now. I'm going to the shop later this week to check it out. It should be in a rather guitar-y state once the neck is on, can't wait!

Also, Roo is selling the Q-tuners he was going to put into his, if anyone's interested check out the thread:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...black-covers-for-sale-with-loads-of-pics.html


----------



## Fzau

Holy shit, Nolly 
I think I may need some tissues now


----------



## technomancer

-Nolly- said:


> Cheers dudes!
> Since the Hipshot stuff has arrived the neck is getting glued on right around now. I'm going to the shop later this week to check it out. It should be in a rather guitar-y state once the neck is on, can't wait!



Shouldn't you be at the shop taking more pictures by now? 

Also after all the talk/clips/etc I decided to try the Rebel Yell bridge / VHII neck combo in the Sii-7ex I have in progress


----------



## -Nolly-

technomancer said:


> Shouldn't you be at the shop taking more pictures by now?
> 
> Also after all the talk/clips/etc I decided to try the Rebel Yell bridge / VHII neck combo in the Sii-7ex I have in progress



Hahaha, I've been a little busy this week, but I'll be going in next week to cradle it and bestow much love upon it. Exciting times.
Great choice on the RY/VHII combo, I'm throwing more and more different tones/styles at them and still digging them more than ever.


----------



## Xaios

Edit, nevermind, this question has already been answered. Still, sweet looking axe.


----------



## JohnIce

That's just out of this world... I really can't wait to see this finished, as it's been said that may well be the nicest quilt+finish I've ever seen!


----------



## -Nolly-

Cheers brufam, I'm going into the shop tomorrow to check out the guitar now the neck is glued in. Can't wait! 
There will, of course, be pictures


----------



## LamaSabachthani

Esp Griffyn said:


> This guys workmanship is amazing. His inlays are among the best I've seen - I love the simple, sharp lines he uses, and the simplicity of the designs gives them such a visual impact, much more so than the overdone, cluttered look that some builders go for.
> 
> The medieval art style on the "Conception of the antichrist" guitar is awesome too, even his website design is mint. And he is from the UK!
> 
> Can you tell I love this guys work?



Yeah, you are not joking at all...

I honestly believe that this is one of those cases where the instrument transgresses being a mere means for communicating music, and is almost a piece of art unto itself. The 'woodcut' style is so gothic and beautiful...


----------



## rcsierra13

I really can't wait to see the final product, been checking back every day hoping for more pics! Very lucky Nolly....


----------



## -Nolly-

Okay, I've just got back from a nice session at the workshop. It's absolutely awesome to be able to sit and hold the guitar and pretend to play it. I'm even more sure about the neck profile - it's going to be immensely playable. The contouring makes the guitar extremely comfortable, and of course, the thing is turning out to be quite the looker.

Right now the basecoat has been sanded to a satin finish, so the top isn't popping anywhere near as much as it will when the final gloss coat is applied.

I only grabbed a few pictures on my camera, but Dylan will be sending me over the ones he has been taking while he works.












We laid the pickups in their routes and placed the bridge in position:

















The main reason I went to the shop was to witness the heel being contoured. Very glad I did, because while he contemplated the best way of achieving a smooth heel without sacrificing the structural integrity of the joint, Dylan came up with an idea that is going to be an awesome feature of the guitar. I'll wait until I have pictures, since I think it will be far easier than trying to describe in words, but needless to say I'm extremely stoked with how it came out 

Big thanks to everyone that has commented and kept this thread alive! We're definitely on the home straight now, only finishing then hardware/setup remain. Of course, the finishing process is one of the trickiest part of the build, Dylan will be taking plenty of time to make sure it comes out as well as humanly possible.

This thing is going to dominate


----------



## durangokid

OMG, it's looking fabulous!
can't wait to see the final product.
one question nolly, those bareknuckles covers are custom made for you, or they are the current black covers?
since there's an enormous list to buy a blackmachine, i'll hit one of those uk monsters soon!
you're giving me serious g.a.s!

see ya
Lucas


----------



## -Nolly-

durangokid said:


> OMG, it's looking fabulous!
> can't wait to see the final product.
> one question nolly, those bareknuckles covers are custom made for you, or they are the current black covers?
> since there's an enormous list to buy a blackmachine, i'll hit one of those uk monsters soon!
> you're giving me serious g.a.s!
> 
> see ya
> Lucas



Thanks Lucas!
You can get any of the covered Bareknuckles without holes, just specify when you order


----------



## s_k_mullins

Lookin' sick Nolly!  Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Beardyman

Damn Nolly, very sleek, and classy 
I can't wait to see the final finish, that top is redonkulous! You've got me curious about that neck joint, will definitely be checking back to see that.
This build has been pretty quick hasn't it?! Like, only a few months?

Cheers!


----------



## jbcrazy

That quilted top is a monster. Dylan... 

Nolly you are a prevliged man! That is a modded cimmerian body shape... right?


----------



## -Nolly-

Cheers dudes, just got a motherload of pics from Dyl! (Thankfully I upgraded to Photobucket pro, so all should be good  )









































And me pissing around mocking it up with the hardware






Then we get to the awesome heel design. Since I play all my lead stuff with my thumb in classical position on back of the neck, I find that my thumb hits most neck joints awkwardly when I'm right up at the 24th fret area. So what Dylan suggested was this - he marked out where my thumb rests on the joint:






Then he got the dremel tool out:











Giving us this:





















It feels so ridiculously awesome, I can't wait to get to play this thing properly. It's this kind of stuff that takes it from being a custom instrument to a bespoke one, it is literally tailored to my playing style. 









Beardyman said:


> Damn Nolly, very sleek, and classy
> I can't wait to see the final finish, that top is redonkulous! You've got me curious about that neck joint, will definitely be checking back to see that.
> This build has been pretty quick hasn't it?! Like, only a few months?
> 
> Cheers!



Thanks dude! The build has been very reasonable indeed, especially considering he is building two guitars side-by-side. It would be even quicker if he was only building one at a time like he usually does.



jbcrazy said:


> That quilted top is a monster. Dylan...
> 
> Nolly you are a prevliged man! That is a modded cimmerian body shape... right?



Cheers bud, the body style is just the stock Cimmerian shape. The extra carving I asked for is going to become an official option, called the "Contemporary" carve, versus the original "Classic" carve.


----------



## Fzau

That looks deliciously sexy and playable 
Although I must say, there is one thing I extremely hate about this guitar..

















The fact that it's not mine


----------



## Izebecool

Wow that thumb designed heel is an amazing idea! This guitar has me GASin so hard. I cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## scherzo1928

aaaaah, Im loving this guitar. Just reading this thread has made me want to pick up Luthiery as a hobby. So far tools are costing me more than the actual guitar i'll be building tho... But hopefully it will be money well spent.

Still, thanks for sharing this build with us mang! now i might steal that thumb idea from you!
ill be posting ze plans/specs soon(ish)


----------



## Rusti

ahah awesome job xD
nice idea the "finger thing"


----------



## -Nolly-

Glad you guys are digging the thumb contour, it's going to be wickedly ergonomic.


----------



## Beardyman

Wow dude, what a great idea. I find when entering the higher registers on a lot of guitars, I find myself almost trying to maneuver my hand around the heel. Thats got to be the most comfortable heel ever.


----------



## Prydogga

Damn, some really great ideas going into this, looks to be one of the best guits for the year, looking damn sexy!


----------



## technomancer

That's looking great, can't wait to see this finished


----------



## paintkilz

thats crazy, this whole time i thought it was a bolt on AANJ type guitar...


now i see its basically a AANJ, but a set neck. didnt think that was enough material to glue in the neck. makes me wonder if i could setneck my custom 827 like that.


----------



## -Nolly-

Cheers dudes! The heel is going to be awesome, the fact that it was designed around my exact thumb placement gives me much confidence that it will rule. It will be interesting to see how well it works for other people though.



paintkilz said:


> thats crazy, this whole time i thought it was a bolt on AANJ type guitar...
> 
> 
> now i see its basically a AANJ, but a set neck. didnt think that was enough material to glue in the neck. makes me wonder if i could setneck my custom 827 like that.



Yeah, it's very neat, the heel can be slimmed down since it doesn't have to provide support for the bolts. The joint on this guitar is airtight, so it should be very strong.


----------



## Rokkaholic

Woah


----------



## technomancer

So when is the clear getting shot on the body? Can't wait to see how that quilt is going to pop (along with Roo's blue)


----------



## -Nolly-

technomancer said:


> So when is the clear getting shot on the body? Can't wait to see how that quilt is going to pop (along with Roo's blue)



Well, I'm going into the shop on Monday to be there for the grey stain/bursting process, after which the topcoat will be applied. After that, it needs to sit for a what I'm sure will be a nailbitingly long week before the hardware goes on. 

I go travelling on the 29th, which is 2 weeks on Tuesday... I'm really hoping everything goes to plan so I can get one or two days with it. Of course if I were to look at it logically, either way I won't be near it for 5 weeks, so in the long run the difference isn't that big.


----------



## synrgy

That thumb contour is one of the coolest innovations I've seen in a long, long time. It may have been done elsewhere before, but that's the first time I've seen it and I think it's awesome. You've got me thinking about taking my dremel to one of my guitars now..


----------



## technomancer

-Nolly- said:


> Well, I'm going into the shop on Monday to be there for the grey stain/bursting process, after which the topcoat will be applied. After that, it needs to sit for a what I'm sure will be a nailbitingly long week before the hardware goes on.
> 
> I go travelling on the 29th, which is 2 weeks on Tuesday... I'm really hoping everything goes to plan so I can get one or two days with it. Of course if I were to look at it logically, either way I won't be near it for 5 weeks, so in the long run the difference isn't that big.



Ah the fun part, waiting for clear to cure before it can be buffed out  Can't wait to see this thing when it's finished (or even just with the final stain coats / burst on)


----------



## -Nolly-

synrgy said:


> That thumb contour is one of the coolest innovations I've seen in a long, long time. It may have been done elsewhere before, but that's the first time I've seen it and I think it's awesome. You've got me thinking about taking my dremel to one of my guitars now..



Yeah, it's the kind of thing I'm sure has been tried before, but it's first time I've come across it. By all means give it a go, but I won't take any responsibility if you hate it 



technomancer said:


> Ah the fun part, waiting for clear to cure before it can be buffed out  Can't wait to see this thing when it's finished (or even just with the final stain coats / burst on)



You and me both, mate, you and me both


----------



## technomancer

-Nolly- said:


> You and me both, mate, you and me both



Yeah I'd imagine  On the bright side the build is going really fast


----------



## -Nolly-

Bursting begins:


----------



## Prydogga

Nolly you're such a tease! Need full pics!


----------



## technomancer

ahhh the process continues


----------



## Customisbetter

And we wait


----------



## ShadyDavey

*fap* 

Sorry, I had to - partially finished it looks nicer than many guitars complete.


----------



## -Nolly-

Thanks for the comments guys! I just got back from the shop, the stain has been applied, and it's looking fantastic. The bursting will be finished tomorrow, then the back will be sprayed soon after. 
Unfortunately it looks like it won't be finished before I leave on holiday at the end of the month. However, I'm positive it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Beardyman

-Nolly- said:


> Thanks for the comments guys! I just got back from the shop, the stain has been applied, and it's looking fantastic. The bursting will be finished tomorrow, then the back will be sprayed soon after.
> Unfortunately it looks like it won't be finished before I leave on holiday at the end of the month. However, I'm positive it will be worth the wait.



Thats definitely a downer about not having it before your holidays, but no doubt, it'll be great to come back to!
On another note, I sent Dylan a custom quote through his site about a week ago, and haven't gotten a reply yet. Should I just message him?


----------



## -Nolly-

Beardyman said:


> Thats definitely a downer about not having it before your holidays, but no doubt, it'll be great to come back to!
> On another note, I sent Dylan a custom quote through his site about a week ago, and haven't gotten a reply yet. Should I just message him?



Yeah, but even if it was ready in time I would only get to have it for a day or two before having to leave it behind anyway. This way Dylan can give it maximum resting time after the topcoat and also monitor it when it is strung up in case the setup shifts (like most new guitars do after being put under tension for the first time).

Odd about not getting a response, definitely chuck him an email and/or if you want to PM me your name I'll ask next time I speak to him.


----------



## Fzau

Prydogga said:


> Nolly you're such a tease! Need full pics!


 
If you think Nolly's a tease, wait 'till you see those pics of Pete for Blackmachine! Such a sexy band they are!  

KILLER axe though


----------



## technomancer

-Nolly- said:


> Thanks for the comments guys! I just got back from the shop, the stain has been applied, and it's looking fantastic.



PICS!


----------



## -Nolly-

Hah, pics to come, I took some on Dylan's camera while I was there.


----------



## -Nolly-

Okidokes, pictures acquired. Note that the burst will continue around the whole of the bottom half of the guitar, then will graduate into the edge as the horn contours emerge.









































Anyone else think it looks like there's a Predator face in between the pickup routes:


----------



## Antenna

Haha yeah it does look like the predator face there or the baphomet face...




Holy Fuck that means this tree was made for metal!!!


----------



## technomancer

Damn that looks amazing... that is going to slay when the burst is done and the clear is on it


----------



## -Nolly-

Finished burst!


----------



## technomancer

I know I said this before but... That is seriously freaking gorgeous, and I don't even like black quilt finishes usually


----------



## -Nolly-

Awesome message Dylan left me on Facebook earlier:

"By the way, several multi-kiloton yield thermonuclear warheads would turn a large city into a lake of glass. I read it many years ago in a volume of predicted defcon one nuclear conflict scenarios. Its an image which would spring to mind if you saw how flat and black the spraying went on the back of your axe this afternoon."


----------



## Alberto7

Nolly, if you ever remember, just tell Dylan (as you probably already have) that his message was just EPIC  that axe is looking absolutely sick! If we ever happen to meet... Don't let me (and most other people) get a hold of that instrument... I (they) will run away with it.


----------



## paintkilz

-Nolly- said:


> Awesome message Dylan left me on Facebook earlier:
> 
> "By the way, several multi-kiloton yield thermonuclear warheads would turn a large city into a lake of glass. I read it many years ago in a volume of predicted defcon one nuclear conflict scenarios. Its an image which would spring to mind if you saw how flat and black the spraying went on the back of your axe this afternoon."




haha ive been reading about the ancient city of Mohenjo-Daro was destroyed by atlanteans and nuclear weapons which turned the city centers sand to sheets of green glass...the site is still radioactive today.

be awesome to use some non radioactive sand/glass alchemy thing for inlays!


----------



## -Nolly-

I was in the shop briefly yesterday, my buddy Sam snapped this on his phone while the body was getting another coat of clear:






Not sure how many more updates there will be, at some point we'll have to have a radio silence until it's finished. Unfortunately the finished pictures won't surface until I'm back from travelling at the beginning of August.


----------



## technomancer

Looking good 



-Nolly- said:


> Not sure how many more updates there will be, at some point we'll have to have a radio silence until it's finished. Unfortunately the finished pictures won't surface until I'm back from travelling at the beginning of August.



At which point there should just be a New Guitar Day thread


----------



## -Nolly-

Alright, here we are, the last snaps to be seen until I have the completed guitar when I'm back from travelling at the beginning of August.

I took a few more than these, but the light was weird so these are the only ones that came out remotely in focus. The final coat is on the body, but it hasn't been smoothed and buffed yet. The neck is going to be satin when it's finished.
















So that's it, the next thing will be the NGD thread, but there might be some more "in-progress" shots that I will add to this thread afterwards. 
Thanks to everyone who has commented and kept this thread alive, it's been an epic experience for me to see the guitar coming together piece by piece. Can't wait to be able to play the shit out of it


----------



## Alberto7

That neck is effing deliciouuussss!... It'll be painful waiting until August...


----------



## PnKnG

-Nolly- said:


>



Actually it reminds me a bit of In Flames's Jesterhead.


----------



## technomancer

Looking good, can't wait to see the final pics when it's done in  August


----------



## -Nolly-

Yeah, believe me, August seems a fair way away right now


----------



## technomancer

I can assure you the wait will be easier for me than for you 

Then again I'm waiting for more than enough guitars of my own


----------



## -Nolly-

True, but I am also waiting for a further 4 custom guitars after this one!

Speaking of which, I haven't mentioned up until now, but around the time this build started I put down a deposit on a 6-string from Dylan too! The specs have changed a lot over the time, but we had a good pow-wow over it today and have got a tentative spec going. Expect to see an absolutely stunning, big 12th fret inlay (possibly his best to date even), Schaller Hannes bridge, H-S config and of course plenty of beautiful wood too.


----------



## technomancer

Hmm four... so

Daemoness 6
BRJ 7
?
?

spill it... or just shoot me a PM and leave the suspense for everyone else


----------



## -Nolly-

Haha, no secret

1) Dæmoness 6
2) Rico 7
3) Rico 6
4) Blackmachine B2 (26 months and counting!)

also, possibly a further Rico 7..


----------



## Customisbetter

why do you need two B2s?


----------



## theperfectcell6

I'm so jealous of all of your guitarsssssss! It's looking sick man!


----------



## Justin Bailey

Customisbetter said:


> why do you need two B2s?



because he likes them and can afford them? 

What kind of question is that?


----------



## technomancer

-Nolly- said:


> Haha, no secret
> 
> 1) Dæmoness 6
> 2) Rico 7
> 3) Rico 6
> 4) Blackmachine B2 (26 months and counting!)
> 
> also, possibly a further Rico 7..



I like the cut of your jib, sir.

You need one eight in there just for variety though  I'm waiting to see what happens in the next month or so business wise and I might be ordering a Rico just to try one out....


----------



## Justin Bailey

I envy you guys.

This build is coming out incredible, can't wait to see it and the rest of the customs finished


----------



## s_k_mullins

Looks absolutely amazing! Congrats dude


----------



## -Nolly-

Thanks for the lovely comments dudes.

Over the 2 years since I put the deposit down, I've changed between wanting a B2, a B7, a fanned 7, a fanned 8, back to a B7, back to a fanned 7, back to a B7 then back to the B2 , but now I am certain I will stick to my choice. It's going to be similar but complimentary to my current B2 - that thing is still the best guitar I've ever touched (other than perhaps Misha's B2). It may be overkill to have two similar guitars but there is something special and "right" about the 6-string format to me, especially with Doug's creations.

Steve, I've never been overly taken with 8-strings. They can be awesome fun, but I always find it difficult to use them to their full potential in a creative way. My bandmate Pete uses a cool tuning for the lowest two strings that makes a lot of sense when used alongside 6s and 7s (EBGDAEAE), but I don't feel the need to own an 8 myself.


----------



## technomancer

-Nolly- said:


> Thanks for the lovely comments dudes.
> 
> Over the 2 years since I put the deposit down, I've changed between wanting a B2, a B7, a fanned 7, a fanned 8, back to a B7, back to a fanned 7, back to a B7 then back to the B2 , but now I am certain I will stick to my choice. It's going to be similar but complimentary to my current B2 - that thing is still the best guitar I've ever touched (other than perhaps Misha's B2). It may be overkill to have two similar guitars but there is something special and "right" about the 6-string format to me, especially with Doug's creations.
> 
> Steve, I've never been overly taken with 8-strings. They can be awesome fun, but I always find it difficult to use them to their full potential in a creative way. My bandmate Pete uses a cool tuning for the lowest two strings that makes a lot of sense when used alongside 6s and 7s (EBGDAEAE), but I don't feel the need to own an 8 myself.



Just get a different wood combo from your current B2, problem solved 

Honestly I'm the same way with 8s, I'm basically getting mine because I had the opportunity to and it was a good price because it's a prototype (and I'm a KxK whore and Rob doesn't intend to build anymore 8s). It'll be fun to play with, and I'm sure it will get played, but I don't see it becoming one of my main guitars.

Speaking of Pete, how's the Red Seas Fire material coming along? Actually might want to take this to PM as it's wandering off the topic of the Damoness more than a bit


----------



## ShadyDavey

Speechless with admiration.


----------



## Prydogga

I'll miss this thread... 

Looks simply stunning dude, can't wait to see you rockin this in snuggies and robes


----------



## -Nolly-

Cheers Dave and Alex 



technomancer said:


> Just get a different wood combo from your current B2, problem solved
> 
> Honestly I'm the same way with 8s, I'm basically getting mine because I had the opportunity to and it was a good price because it's a prototype. It'll be fun to play with, and I'm sure it will get played, but I don't see it becoming one of my main guitars.
> 
> Speaking of Pete, how's the Red Seas Fire material coming along? Actually might want to take this to PM as it's wandering off the topic of the Daemoness more than a bit



Ah well, it's the end of the thread anyway, no harm in some 'jacking.

Well, the wood combo is going to be pretty similar - sticking with the chambered mahogany back/maple top of some sort (either burl or one-piece quilt, natural), RW neck with ebony fillets of course. I sourced a big chunk of wicked looking ziricote that will be used for the board/headstock. 
The main difference will be the bridge - I'll be going with the Hannes. 

Yeah, I hear you on the 8, I certainly wouldn't say no if someone gave me one, but I'm not about to go out of my way to get an übercustom 8 stringer.

RSF stuff is doing good, once I'm back from my travels we will do the final tracking of the songs , and if things go to plan we might have a singer to work with too (FINALLY!)!


----------



## Customisbetter

-Nolly- said:


> no harm in some 'jacking.


----------



## technomancer

-Nolly- said:


> Cheers Dave and Alex
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well, it's the end of the thread anyway, no harm in some 'jacking.







-Nolly- said:


> Well, the wood combo is going to be pretty similar - sticking with the chambered mahogany back/maple top of some sort (either burl or one-piece quilt, natural), RW neck with ebony fillets of course. I sourced a big chunk of wicked looking ziricote that will be used for the board/headstock.
> The main difference will be the bridge - I'll be going with the Hannes.



Cool. The Hannes bridge looks intriguing, I want to try one on something at some point. My to buy list is way too long already I need to stop adding things 



-Nolly- said:


> Yeah, I hear you on the 8, I certainly wouldn't say no if someone gave me one, but I'm not about to go out of my way to get an übercustom 8 stringer.



Well it wasn't given to me, but the price was right and I had a blast screwing around with the Agile 8 I had a while ago, so I figured why not. The world needed a fr00tay 8, who was I to say no  It bumped a 7 I was going to order, but since I have two 7s in progress already, I figured why not.



-Nolly- said:


> RSF stuff is doing good, once I'm back from my travels we will do the final tracking of the songs , and if things go to plan we might have a singer to work with too (FINALLY!)!



Very cool. What style vocals are you guys going for? I know it really makes no difference but IMHO it'd be awesome to hear something Scar-Symmetry'ish with a combination of great cleans and growls


----------



## Prydogga

SINGER!?!?! My god, August, come on down! 

Also, the list of customs you have up and coming is amazing.


----------



## -Nolly-

technomancer said:


> Cool. The Hannes bridge looks intriguing, I want to try one on something at some point. My to buy list is way too long already I need to stop adding things
> 
> 
> 
> Well it wasn't given to me, but the price was right and I had a blast screwing around with the Agile 8 I had a while ago, so I figured why not. The world needed a fr00tay 8, who was I to say no  It bumped a 7 I was going to order, but since I have two 7s in progress already, I figured why not.
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool. What style vocals are you guys going for? I know it really makes no difference but IMHO it'd be awesome to hear something Scar-Symmetry'ish with a combination of great cleans and growls



Yeah, sorry, I didn't mean that you were getting one for free, I was just illustrating my feelings towards them 
The Hannes is an absolute monster - so comfortable and makes a massive contribution to the tone of a guitar. If only they made a 7-string version.

As far as vocals go, we are definitely going for a good mix of cleans and screams, but I don't think we're looking for something too Scar Symmetry-ish. Ideally, we want them to have a very British flavour. Anyway, it's early days, so fingers crossed things work out. That said, I've grown cynical after all of the people that have failed to deliver material.



On another note, Dylan and I finalised the specs on the 6er. It's going to be extremely fr00t


----------



## Wi77iam

.. whore!


----------



## Freestyler8

I have to say, as awesome as this is looking, the holes drilled for the strings don't look exactly in a row? I suppose the bridge will cover these though, thinking about it.

My order from Dylan (if I go through with it) was going to have a Hannes bridge - will be interesting to see how yours turns out.


----------



## -Nolly-

Freestyler8 said:


> I have to say, as awesome as this is looking, the holes drilled for the strings don't look exactly in a row? I suppose the bridge will cover these though, thinking about it.
> 
> My order from Dylan (if I go through with it) was going to have a Hannes bridge - will be interesting to see how yours turns out.



The holes aren't supposed to be in a row - they're drilled through from staggered the holes in the baseplate


----------



## Freestyler8

Ah I see. I thought the quality of Dylans' work looked to high for such lack of attention.

I assumed at first that they would be on display a-la a TOM, then remembered you went for a Hipshot bridge. Can't wait to see this thing finished.


----------



## technomancer

-Nolly- said:


> Yeah, sorry, I didn't mean that you were getting one for free, I was just illustrating my feelings towards them
> The Hannes is an absolute monster - so comfortable and makes a massive contribution to the tone of a guitar. If only they made a 7-string version.
> 
> As far as vocals go, we are definitely going for a good mix of cleans and screams, but I don't think we're looking for something too Scar Symmetry-ish. Ideally, we want them to have a very British flavour. Anyway, it's early days, so fingers crossed things work out. That said, I've grown cynical after all of the people that have failed to deliver material.
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, Dylan and I finalised the specs on the 6er. It's going to be extremely fr00t



Yup I knew what you meant... was trying to be slightly humorous, but it's hard to convey expression in text even with smilies.

Any examples somebody in the vein you're thinking of vocal-wise? Inquiring minds want to know 

fr00t is good... specs please


----------



## -Nolly-

technomancer said:


> Yup I knew what you meant... was trying to be slightly humorous, but it's hard to convey expression in text even with smilies.
> 
> Any examples somebody in the vein you're thinking of vocal-wise? Inquiring minds want to know
> 
> fr00t is good... specs please



Ah I see, it's all good 

Erm, perhaps Justin of SikTh would be a good example - really belts out at volume for both screams and cleans. He uses minimal vibrato and has a British accent. 

Specs:

Cimmerian 6-string shape, w/contemporary carve option
5A flame maple top, *bright PINK* stain
Natural swamp ash back
Birdseye/Flame/Birdseye maple 3-pc neck (set-neck construction)
Birdseye board with *über awesome* inlay, black binding on neck/h'stock
Schaller Hannes bridge (chrome), Sperzel tuners
Bare Knuckle Miracle Man/Sinner pickups (though I might be getting hold of some new prototypes in the near future that could go in there instead)
BKP Custom taper 550k pots/NOS Russian cap, same control layout as on the 7-string
Dunlop 6000 fretwire, recessed Dunlop straplock mountings


----------



## jbcrazy

-Nolly- said:


> Ah I see, it's all good
> 
> Erm, perhaps Justin of SikTh would be a good example - really belts out at volume for both screams and cleans. He uses minimal vibrato and has a British accent.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Cimmerian 6-string shape, w/contemporary carve option
> 5A flame maple top, *bright PINK* stain
> Natural swamp ash back
> Birdseye/Flame/Birdseye maple 3-pc neck (set-neck construction)
> Birdseye board with *über awesome* inlay, black binding on neck/h'stock
> Schaller Hannes bridge (chrome), Sperzel tuners
> Bare Knuckle Miracle Man/Sinner pickups (though I might be getting hold of some new prototypes in the near future that could go in there instead)
> BKP Custom taper 550k pots/NOS Russian cap, same control layout as on the 7-string
> Dunlop 6000 fretwire, recessed Dunlop straplock mountings


 
That's awesome sounding Nolly. I can't wait till Dylan gets on my Daemoness... the wait is killing me. I still want a custom Blackmachine and that ziricote one sounds insane as well.

I hope Doug can swiftly go through production... and open up the waitlist again soon!


----------



## -Nolly-

jbcrazy said:


> That's awesome sounding Nolly. I can't wait till Dylan gets on my Daemoness... the wait is killing me. I still want a custom Blackmachine and that ziricote one sounds insane as well.
> 
> I hope Doug can swiftly go through production... and open up the waitlist again soon!



Ah, wait a minute, this makes sense, I think I know who you are now! You're getting a 7-string Atlantean right?


----------



## jbcrazy

-Nolly- said:


> Ah, wait a minute, this makes sense, I think I know who you are now! You're getting a 7-string Atlantean right?


 
Nope. 6-string.. (was a 7 string) Cimmerian.  I believe mine starts... in August... This thread has been wonderful in seeing how Dylan does his work. I Couldn't resist. Haha.


----------



## -Nolly-

jbcrazy said:


> Nope. 6-string.. (was a 7 string) Cimmerian.  I believe mine starts... in August... This thread has been wonderful in seeing how Dylan does his work. I Couldn't resist. Haha.



Oops, it was 50/50  In that case, yours is going to be built alongside my 6er


----------



## jbcrazy

-Nolly- said:


> Oops, it was 50/50  In that case, yours is going to be built alongside my 6er


 
Jawesome. I can't wait. If you could... happen to peer on my guitar as he works on yours and take a few pics. I would be extremely grateful.


----------



## -Nolly-

Yeah, of course, I'm sure I'll be making plenty of stops at the shop during the process.


----------



## technomancer

-Nolly- said:


> Ah I see, it's all good
> 
> Erm, perhaps Justin of SikTh would be a good example - really belts out at volume for both screams and cleans. He uses minimal vibrato and has a British accent.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Cimmerian 6-string shape, w/contemporary carve option
> 5A flame maple top, *bright PINK* stain
> Natural swamp ash back
> Birdseye/Flame/Birdseye maple 3-pc neck (set-neck construction)
> Birdseye board with *über awesome* inlay, black binding on neck/h'stock
> Schaller Hannes bridge (chrome), Sperzel tuners
> Bare Knuckle Miracle Man/Sinner pickups (though I might be getting hold of some new prototypes in the near future that could go in there instead)
> BKP Custom taper 550k pots/NOS Russian cap, same control layout as on the 7-string
> Dunlop 6000 fretwire, recessed Dunlop straplock mountings



I could see that style vocals working really well with the stuff I've heard so far from you guys (I'm not presumptuous enough to tell anybody what they should do with their music, but I think *I* would enjoy listening to that )

That guitar sounds righteous, I LOVE pink maple tops  I can see another enjoyable build thread in the future


----------



## ShadyDavey

-Nolly- said:


> Cheers Dave and Alex
> 
> I'll be going with the Hannes.



Always good to support British luthiers and players but stop......there's a 7-string version of the Hannes?

Oh lordy.....


----------



## -Nolly-

Cheers on both counts Steve! I really can't wait to have vocals on our tracks.
The pink thing is going to be very in-your-face, should be funny. I also can't wait to see the inlay, Dylan seemed very confident about it so I am certain it is going to come out incredible.


----------



## -Nolly-

ShadyDavey said:


> Always good to support British luthiers and players but stop......there's a 7-string version of the Hannes?
> 
> Oh lordy.....



Unfortunately there isn't and probably will never be a 7-string Hannes . The guitar in question is a 6-string


----------



## Customisbetter

It is pretty foolish to doubt Dylans inlaying abilities. 

im excited for all these future builds.


----------



## Freestyler8

Well I have just submitted a custom quote... I'm going ahead with it! 

Nolly, what exactly do you to be able to chuck that much moolah on a guitar that will be 'funny'? 

Still, looking forward to it!


----------



## ShadyDavey

-Nolly- said:


> Unfortunately there isn't and probably will never be a 7-string Hannes . The guitar in question is a 6-string



Ach, my bad for reading that out of context - I was excited for a moment or two as that bridge is perhaps the best fixed bridge I've seen.

Ah well!


----------



## -Nolly-

Freestyler8 said:


> Well I have just submitted a custom quote... I'm going ahead with it!
> 
> Nolly, what exactly do you to be able to chuck that much moolah on a guitar that will be 'funny'?
> 
> Still, looking forward to it!



Wicked, good choice!
Don't get me wrong, it's not a joke guitar, I genuinely like pink


----------



## -Nolly-

Alright, since the ones I posted are so bad, here's one last picture:


----------



## technomancer

Yup, that is bad-assed


----------



## jbcrazy

-Nolly- said:


> Yeah, of course, I'm sure I'll be making plenty of stops at the shop during the process.



 Thanks Nolly. Can't wait till you get your Daemoness in and really set it through the paces. Full review will be anticipated.


----------



## Prydogga

THat last pic is simply amazing, need some cat inspecting pics of that when you get back bud


----------



## Fred

Looking wicked, Nolly. Gotta head Bristol-ways to sort out house stuff for next year at some point over the summer, so I might well drop by and pester Dylan!


----------



## shadscbr

That's sweet Nolly!! I love the quilt, and the flame on the neck...the thumb scallop is a great touch 

LOL, August...really?  

Congrats!

Shad


----------



## ittoa666

-Nolly- said:


> Alright, since the ones I posted are so bad, here's one last picture:


 
 i cannot wait to see that in action.


----------



## -Nolly-

Thanks guys


----------



## vampiregenocide

Man the carves on those horns are really nice.


----------



## -Nolly-

Cheers Ross, I'm really happy with how they came out. Dylan really read my mind when i suggested the extra carving, he nailed exactly what I wanted. I think this is going to be the standard option on the Cimmerian shape from now on too.


----------



## Prydogga

Interesting, what's Dyl's build and wait time? He seems to look more enticing every day...


----------



## -Nolly-

You'd have to ask him for an accurate estimation, but I believe he normally says 6 months or so.


----------



## Prydogga

Thanks Nolls, I'll have to consider the funds, but 6 months sounds like a short time for such an amazing piece of awesome.


----------



## -Nolly-

Wicked, don't take my word as gospel though, you should ask Dylan via email or whatever


----------



## -Nolly-

For anyone that hasn't seen, this guitar is now finished! NGD thread is here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...92-ngd-custom-d-moness-cimmerian-so-good.html


----------



## xJeremiahx

Just read through every page. Amazing work on an amazing guitar.


----------



## veshly

There's a guy with a hood and a bad-ass breathing apparatus in your wood: 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

srsly.





Edit: Sweet guitar by the way. Really like the fretboard.


----------



## felixbarrell

-Nolly- said:


> Cheers dudes, just got a motherload of pics from Dyl! (Thankfully I upgraded to Photobucket pro, so all should be good  )


what tool?


----------



## SirMyghin

^ finger plane.


----------



## scherzo1928

this exact one:
IBEX Plane - Information and Pricing at LMI


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I love the Megadeth sticker! but this build is looking really good so far


----------



## Alberto7

^ It's been finished for 3 months, or so, now. Check Nolly's comments above in this same page; there's a link he posted to the NGD thread.


----------



## BlackMastodon

veshly said:


> There's a guy with a hood and a bad-ass breathing apparatus in your wood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> srsly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Sweet guitar by the way. Really like the fretboard.


Does anyone else see Pedobear there?


----------



## ev1ltwin

BlackMastodon said:


> Does anyone else see Pedobear there?



hahaha yess


----------

